# Commands with an ANG-case



## romelako

I know my thread title is very vague, but I just had a question regarding commands with a focus.  As you may already know, when using commands, you use the object-focus, infinitive form with the verb + mo [+nga/naman].  But when there's an ANG-case (hard to explain) I don't know whether to use the ANG-case or the SA-case.  For example:

Sabihin mo *sa akin*.
_You_ tell *me.*

In this case, you use the SA-case to indicate the person to call YOU.  Another example of this:

Sabihin mo *sa kanya*.
_You_ tell *him/her.*

Now, when I listen to Tagalog speakers telling people "to call" someone or them (I may be wrong), I hear them say the first:

_Tawagin mo *ako*_ / Tawagin mo *sa akin*.
Call *me?

*Which one would be considered correct?  I'm a little bit confused wether to use the SA-case whenever you're giving an object for the commanded person to act upon.  Thanks in advanced.


----------



## niernier

If you want somebody to call you (on the phone) then that should be
*Tawagan mo ako.

*
With "Tawagin mo ako", you are telling the listener to call you directly.

Ex.
*Tawagin mo ako* kapag tapos na.
*Call me* if it's already finished. 


The same thing applies to "Tawagin mo siya" which means "Call him" not on the phone but in person. That means you would have to shout his name (if needed) in order to call him.

"Tawagin mo sa akin" is wrong.

Sa is a prepositional marker, it translates to on, in, to, at.  
Ang is a focus marker, and usually translates to "the" in English.

Use ang when you're giving an object for the commanded person to act upon.

Ex.
Buksan mo ang pinto. Close the door.
Tawagin mo ang pangalan niya. Call his name.

I have mentioned the difference between tawagin and tawagan, but how about, linisin vs linisan, walisin vs walisan, bilhin vs bilhan, agawin vs agawan? You have to get a clear idea of what it means by the suffix -in and -an. I recall when I was in grade school there was a lesson about this(of course it's fairly easy because we understand Tagalog).

Example:
Should it be walisin or walisan? (walis means to sweep with a broom)
1.
_______ mo ang dumi. 
_______ the dirt. -> Sweep the dirt.

Answer: *walisin*.
Walisin can be thought of as the verb "to get rid of"

2. 
_______ mo ang sahig.
_______ the floor. -> Sweep the floor. 

Answer: *walisan*.
To say, "walisin mo ang sahig", is wrong, it's like your telling that the floor is the dirt itself that has to be get rid of.

I am not sure if "Sweep the dirt" and "sweep the floor" are correct so if either one of them is wrong, please tell me how you would properly say that in English.


----------



## romelako

So when would I actually use "sa akin/iyo/kanya/etc." when using a command?  Because I know that when using "sabihin," you have to use "SA."


----------



## Chriszinho85

romelako said:


> As you may already know, when using commands, you use the object-focus, infinitive form with the verb + mo [+nga/naman].  But when there's an ANG-case (hard to explain) I don't know whether to use the ANG-case or the SA-case.  For example:
> 
> Sabihin mo *sa akin*.
> _You_ tell *me.*
> 
> In this case, you use the SA-case to indicate the person to call YOU.  Another example of this:
> 
> Sabihin mo *sa kanya*.
> _You_ tell *him/her.*
> 
> Now, when I listen to Tagalog speakers telling people "to call" someone or them (I may be wrong), I hear them say the first:
> 
> _Tawagin mo *ako*_ / Tawagin mo *sa akin*.
> Call *me?*


I don't know if I'm understanding you correctly, but I think you're getting confused because in your first example, you're thinking that "me" is the focus of the verb.  It isn't.  In this case, the way I look at it is that there is an implied "it" which is the focus of the verb.  "Me" is just an indirect object.  So, we have:

Sabihin mo *sa akin.
*_You_ tell (it) *to me*.

or to make it easier, you can add a focus.

Sabihin mo *sa akin* ang totoo.
_You _tell *to me* the truth. (in correct English "Tell me the truth").

You would never say "Sabihin mo ako ang totoo."

I don't know if I explained this well, but I hope to have been of some help.

Chris


----------



## niernier

If you think of "Tell me" as "Tell it *to me*" then it makes sense that sabihin uses the prepositional marker sa.

Therefore you say Sabihin mo *sa akin/kanya/kanila/etc*.

However, in English you would only say 'Tell me', right?

How about "Hug me"? You don't say "hug it to me"->Yakapin mo sa akin. It's wrong.

*Hug me* in Tagalog is *Yakapin mo ako.*


----------



## Wacky...

Just like what Chris said.
The "me" in "Tell me." is only an indirect object. I don't know why the "to" is always omitted there except when the direct object is specified first.
_Tell me the difference.
Tell the difference *to *me. _It could have been less confusing if you were to translate to another language.

Unlike the verb "to say" which is also expressed as "sabihin" in Tagalog, the preposition "to" is always there when you identify the direct object.
_What can you tell him?
What can you say *to* him?
_


----------



## romelako

So, are there any verbs just like "sabihin" that uses "SA?"


----------



## niernier

romelako said:


> So, are there any verbs just like "sabihin" that uses "SA?"




I can only think of the verbs ibigay(give), ibalik(return), itawag(call).

Nier ang itawag mo sa akin.
Call me Nier.

Ibalik mo sa akin ang pera ko!
Return to me my money! or Give me back my money!

Ibigay mo yan sa akin.
Give me that.


----------



## romelako

Maraming salamat


----------



## mataripis

romelako said:


> I know my thread title is very vague, but I just had a question regarding commands with a focus.  As you may already know, when using commands, you use the object-focus, infinitive form with the verb + mo [+nga/naman].  But when there's an ANG-case (hard to explain) I don't know whether to use the ANG-case or the SA-case.  For example:
> 
> Sabihin mo *sa akin*.
> _You_ tell *me.*
> 
> In this case, you use the SA-case to indicate the person to call YOU.  Another example of this:
> 
> Sabihin mo *sa kanya*.
> _You_ tell *him/her.*
> 
> Now, when I listen to Tagalog speakers telling people "to call" someone or them (I may be wrong), I hear them say the first:
> 
> _Tawagin mo *ako*_ / Tawagin mo *sa akin*.
> Call *me?
> 
> *Which one would be considered correct?  I'm a little bit confused wether to use the SA-case whenever you're giving an object for the commanded person to act upon.  Thanks in advanced.


 Hi! I hope this will help. 1.) Sabihin mo sa akin, kung tanghaling tapat na.(remind me, if it's exactly 12 noon), you are asking your friend to remind you in case you are becoming too busy with your work.       2.)  Ako ang sabihan mo hindi yang kasama ko!. ( I am the one you should inform not my companion)   This is the case when an important message was not directly sent to you,it reached you via your companion, and you want privacy in any messages that may reach you.


----------

